# Barracuda correspondance with Burton



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

At your weight you'd be fine on either board. I ride a 58 and 64 Capita Charlie Slasher, both float me really well and I weigh more than you. If I were you I'd hold out for the longer Cuda or if you want to wait until next year the Charlie Slasher comes in a 61.


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the response Shralp.

Why would you go for the larger board?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Why is it so hard for you to find a 61? Since you're a Kagura guy, you must live near Tokyo. Go walk around Kanda.
Or get one off the auctions:
http://auctions.search.yahoo.co.jp/...ucmaxprice=999999999&thumb=1&s1=bids&ei=utf-8

if you want the 62 malolo:
BURTON AURA 10 malolo fish barracuda - Yahoo!

the malolo is better than the cuda. I'd say, if you can wait, get the 59 landlord next year.

or, if you're not limited to Burton, the 61 k2 ultra dream is good, or a 56 jones hovercraft


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello Supra.

Thanks for the reply.

Limited to internet shopping, so can`t go for a stroll during the week. Couldn`t find a 61 for under 6-man.

Would you go for a 161 or 157 in my position?

Cheers for the Malolo link. Aura is just a special edition Malolo released in Japan - right?

Why the Malolo over a Cuda?

Yeah, but if I wait this year, next season comes round and I reassess options again...I`d still like to use a new board this weekend (season) when I head to Nagano and Kagura - while theres still good snow about. Plus I just got a 6-man tax rebate that I`ll blow on nothing if I wait!


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

The Malolo has a bigger taper.20 mm vs 15mm


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

KaguraPow said:


> Hello Supra.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


no, the aura is not like a malolo at all. Don't bother with it.
I don't like the cuda rocker. It goes under the front foot and it makes you naturally put your weight on the back foot. On groomers you have to make an effort to put your weight on your front foot to use the whole edge. The malolo's rocker was much better.

I used a couple malolos for many years in the Nagano backcountry.
What's your regular board btw?


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

I`ve been riding a my first ever board for the last 5 seasons. Its a Salomon Forecast 158. Taught me lots about boarding. I`ve had a great time on it, but the leg-burn...like I said, I practically never use the slopes anymore, unless it`s with some skier friends and girlfriends who don`t venture backcountry - once a season at Joetsu. Even then I manage to find some powder.

Yeah, I`m a bit hesitant on the s-rocker. I naturally put my weight back, from using my current board for several years, stance set back and leaning back to keep the nose up. Maybe it would be hard for me to adjust to leaning forward a lot.

That Malolo you posted the link to was an Aura. I`d found it on Japanauction too. Its just tagged as a malolo.

Are there any second-hand places in Kanda? I really want one of the last 2 years malolos. Graphically, before that on the bottom they look like predator with the mask off.

I decided to look for a Cuda because I still wanted a rocker board and at a length that would be suitable for my weight. Burton recommended the 162, but like I said, I couldn`t find one. They said I could get away with a 158, but I`d probably have more fun on the 162. I like the idea of riding a shorter, more flickable board through the trees though.

I also wanted to move to EST bindings and the channel system, for the usual reasons....so I ended up searching for a Cuda.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

oh man, sorry about that aura link. just did a quick malolo search and it was white, like the 2010.

ok, first of all, the channel is great for getting the perfect stance width. Apart from that, it doesn't do much. Once you set your stance then you don't use it anymore, so if you're fine on 4x2 then nothing will change. 
EST bindings are not worth getting imo. Getting the equivalent binding in reflex will get you 95% of the same feel, def same or better performance AND you are not limited to Burton boards.
I highly recommend this board (and it's a great price)
12-13 2013 K2 SNOWBOARD ULTRA DREAM 161

edit: just looked closer. d'oh it's sold out!

The k2 ultra dream in a 161. Perfect size for you. It's got rockered tips for pow float, yet still rides like a regular board for harder snow. If you're doing backcountry, then you know that it's not always pow, and it's good to have an allmountain board over a pure powder board (the malolo is a good allmountain board too though).

edit edit: 
http://www.spogeki.jp/shopdetail/001002000002/


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

KaguraPow said:


> Thanks for the response Shralp.
> 
> Why would you go for the larger board?



Larger surface area = more float, the tapered shape still makes the board turn quickly so even my 64 Charlie is still easy to ride in tighter trees.


----------



## The Intern (Feb 24, 2011)

Supra said:


> no, the aura is not like a malolo at all. Don't bother with it.
> I don't like the cuda rocker. It goes under the front foot and it makes you naturally put your weight on the back foot. On groomers you have to make an effort to put your weight on your front foot to use the whole edge. The malolo's rocker was much better.
> 
> I used a couple malolos for many years in the Nagano backcountry.
> What's your regular board btw?


I disagree. I get none of that "makes you naturally put your weight on the back foot" feeling. Either way, the Cuda absolutely excels in pow and is such a blast to ride!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

cool, glad you like it


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

@ The intern - have you got one? Would you rather have that or a Malolo?


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

The link to the K2 ultra-dream looks nice. Anyone fancy that over a `cuda or malolo? Not quite so manoeuvrable perhaps?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

They're all rockered pow boards. They're all manoeuvrable


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

So dayo ne.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

The Barracuda is a very good Pow Stick. That is what S rocker is all about. 

Off powder, the deck will ride good groomer conditions adequately. You have camber between your feet, but you have a set back stance. As a result, you need to adjust your riding style. You will always have to put a little more effort into keeping your front foot engaged if you want to carve on a groomer. The deck will lay down a line, but that is not the priority for this deck.

What this deck does not like is icy hard pack. 

I own this deck. It is a blast in pow and can still be enjoyed on good condition days when you have to ride some groom to get to your stash. It is an easy, fun ride. But when things get hard, reach for something else.

As for size, I am 6 feet, 200lbs. I ride a 161 and on groomers the nose will dance. That is a given for this deck. I would suggest that at your size the 157 would be just fine.


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

Oldman - thanks lots for that. I don`t like ice hard pack either! I`ll switch boards later on in the season when the fresh stuff disappears.

I`m sorely tempted...

Question is, do I hunt for a Malolo second-hand on friday, hoping to find one for my trip on sunday, or do I buy a new board online and have it delivered in time for sunday...?


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

One other question on the Malolo - which I`m leaning towards trying to hunt one down - Burton recommended me a 162, but for the cuds a 157. I thought it would be the same for the malolo - a 158 would feel like a 162. They said I could get away with a 158, but a 162 would be more fun. It was two different people that responded about each board however. I`m thinking I can downsize on the lolo to 158 and it would be great.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Either size board should suite you well.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Kagura,
What stick did you end up with? Malolo or barracuda and what length? How is the ride?
I just place my order for a barracuda 157, I am 5'9" 165lbs. I used to own a Malolo long ago, great surfy pow ride but kept washing out on groomers, so I am hoping the barracuda will do better on groomers.


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey man,

Good timing! I toyed with the `cuda, but wanted the malolo! I have been looking all year. Nearly bought a pinner, or imported a 2011 malolo, but last weekend I found and bought a 2006 malolo in pretty good condition, super-cheap. I might have it tuned up properly by a shop (it has a small ding in the side - not in the edge - and a graze out of the top-sheet nearby) before the season starts.

Its a 158, which will be pretty perfect for my needs. I`m 184, but I`ve had an ongoing stomach issue which has meant I have dropped a couple of kgs to 67.5. Burton said the 162 or the 158 would be fine. Less flap on the groomers on a shorter board - not that I ride them much - and less stability at speed than a longer board, but it`ll feel a bit more slashy which will be useful for some of the valleys I ride. I have skinny ankles and my regular board is a 159, so the 158 pow-specific ride should rock my world. Hopefully!

Have you bought the `cuda yet? How much are they this season?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

nmk said:


> Kagura,
> What stick did you end up with? Malolo or barracuda and what length? How is the ride?
> I just place my order for a barracuda 157, I am 5'9" 165lbs. I used to own a Malolo long ago, great surfy pow ride but kept washing out on groomers, so I am hoping the barracuda will do better on groomers.


The cuda has more rocker than the malolo so it WON'T do better on groomers


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Kagura,
I picked up the 2013 model in Germany for 339 EUR. The 2014 is priced at 500 EUR. 
I thought you were after the cuda.....

Supra,
I was told the cuda will hold better than the Malolo on groomers because of the camber under feet and long running edges.


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

I did nearly buy the `cuda, but I wasn`t sure about the s-rocker on it. Something about the transition from one part of the board to another being very abrupt. I`m sure it`s the kind of thing you`d get used to.

I was mainly looking at the `cuda because I couldn`t find a malolo. Some `cudas early season were really well priced too. 

Thats a nice enough deal you got though. Have you bought some new bindings to slot into it too?


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

I've got a pair of Diodes from last winter late season sale. I prefer stiff bindings. We'll, I loved my Malolo, that surfy ride was sweet but we don't get enough pow days here. I am also curious about the rocker transition..... I think so long as it is not between my feet I will be ok with it. Last season I tested a NS Cobra at SLC on super hard pack ice conditions.... Hated it..... But I am sure it rocks in soft pack.


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool!
Not enough pow days?! Where are you?


----------



## KaguraPow (Jan 30, 2013)

...And have you sold your malolo?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

nmk said:


> Supra,
> I was told the cuda will hold better than the Malolo on groomers because of the camber under feet and long running edges.


sorry buddy, you were told wrong. the cuda will hold less than a malolo guaranteed. the rocker starts under the front binding, whereas on the rockered malolo, it started in front of the front binding. On groomers you will have to make a point of pushing down your front foot to get an edge.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

^ this

Supra is spot on. I ride a 161 and you most certainly have to ride "front foot heavy" to cut a line. You will find that riding it on groomers actually improves your riding technique as you will find your self riding with your weight more centered on the board. 

Many of us ride a little too much in the "back seat"


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

That's a serious bummer Supra & Oldman. I do remember reading the rocker starts under the front feet.... But the guys at Burton told me the cuda will hold like a camber on groomers... Well, guess it will surf like a charm on the pow...but on groomers will just have to seriously lean forward. I ride really lazy, so maybe this will get me forward.... And better not sell my SupermodelX. 

What is the one board that can do it all? In the old days, I started with the Burton Charger... Soft like noodle but used it in every condition... Now the boards are condition specific and I end up brining 2 or 3 boards per trip. I am off to japan over Christmas and I only want one board.... Cuda? SupermodelX?......:dizzy:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

look into the juice wagon (cambered, 12mm taper) and landlord (s-rocker starting in front of the bindings, 20mm taper). I have the 63 jw and it handles like a 60


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Supra. The only problem is the length. I weigh 165 so the 159 should be ok for me, the last time I owned a board that long was years ago, younger and stronger, the T6. Now I want a maneuverable board, good for pow but can handle the hard pack as well, not sure how the long landlord will be. 

As fir my wife, maybe I'll change it to a FeelGood FV where it can be good in pow and groomers but not great in either. She has the X8 151 and an older Vapor 157, but both are not so good in pow.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Just checked out the Juice Wagon, this can be the board for my wife to match to her X8! JW for pow and hard pack days and X8 for others. Thanks.


----------

